# New Addition Contax Type 1



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 21, 2020)

Just received a new addition to the collection and just wanted to share.
Contax Type 1. I think it's a B or a C.
I've been after one of these for a while.
Hard to find a functional one these days.
Looking at the serial number I can date it to 1935. It also only has one letter in the serial number which I've read is quite rare as most of these Type 1s usually ended up back at the factory to be repaired. Where an extra letter was added to the serial number.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 22, 2020)

Super nice find. Crazy I have over 2000 cameras in my collection and not one of  them is Contax, someday I'll find one.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 25, 2020)

I have a Contax II, but I'd really like to find a Contax I.    Nice find


----------



## IanG (Nov 6, 2020)

Very nice, the only one I've seen and handled was a friend's  and in very poor non working condition, it had belonged to his father.

That Tessar lens looks coated but doesn't have the T marking, it also has a late 1931 serial number.  I know that just after WWII some companies offered lens coating services, the first owner of my 1939/40 12" Dagor (Goerz Am Opt) had it coated.

Ian


----------



## star camera company (Nov 8, 2020)

Exceptionally Nice!  Beautiful light patina.....a true bonus at this moment in time “it works”.   I’d be super reluctant to sit there and dry fire it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 19, 2020)

That’s a beauty. I sold my Contax I f made for China a few decades ago and regretted it ever since.


----------

